# any opinions of pull-out faucets?



## Amber (Apr 28, 2008)

I am shopping for a new kitchen faucet and considering one of the new (popular?) ones where the actual faucet head pulls out to act as a sprayer. I don't use a sprayer much but like to have the option. I'd rather have fewer holes  in my new granite countertop, thus like the idea of combining it with the faucet. What I fear is that the hose may get cruddy and be harder to replace if it's part of the faucet, or the hose won't retract perfectly every time and there would be  an ugly gap at the head. Does anyone use these regularly or get feedback on their use? Thank you.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 28, 2008)

The only issues I've had w/these models is due to poor installation.  Once corrected, they work fine and preferrable to two separate units.
Issue 1 as you mentioned, they don't always want to fully retract.  This is remedied by providing a clear path of travel and proper placement of the retract weight mounted on the hose.
Issue 2 gets resolved by fixing Issue 1, they get hung up on plumbing fixtures under the sink and have to be manually unsnagged.
If you have granite tops, then by all means go w/the pull out sprayer and be armed w/the two issues they can have.


----------



## tomtoolman12345 (Apr 29, 2008)

Amber said:


> I am shopping for a new kitchen faucet and considering one of the new (popular?) ones where the actual faucet head pulls out to act as a sprayer. I don't use a sprayer much but like to have the option. I'd rather have fewer holes  in my new granite countertop, thus like the idea of combining it with the faucet. What I fear is that the hose may get cruddy and be harder to replace if it's part of the faucet, or the hose won't retract perfectly every time and there would be  an ugly gap at the head. Does anyone use these regularly or get feedback on their use? Thank you.



I put one in my kitchen, this is a great asset to have for any kitchen, I understand what you mean about the hose getting cruddy. Mine has been in place for about 3 years and when it starts to get gross looking I get a rag and clean it off with a little bleach. Other than that the hose and the parts the are incorporated within the faucet are guarenteed with the life of the faucet. If properly installed, this should last a very long time. In addition to that if the hose is in need of replacement, they are not that hard and somewhat inexpensive to replace, all the connections are visible under the sink and also exposed when you pull out the faucet head.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 29, 2008)

3 thumbs up at above mentioed. I just love those units and I would never buy anything else.


----------



## majakdragon (Apr 30, 2008)

You have all the positives so I will go with the negatives I have seen. Younger (short) children will not be pulling the hose straight out. This will cause wear and tear on both the hose and spout. It is possible to break the spout off pulling downwards. Depending on the brand, the surface coating on the hose can wear off and look bad. Ones I have installed had a nylon ring for the hose to ride on at the end of the spout, to reduce noise and protect the hose from rubbing. Problem was, the corrogated hose wore the ring out. Just a couple things to think about.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Apr 30, 2008)

Had one for a year and my wife and I love it, wouldnt go with anything else.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 11, 2008)

Had one for several years - love it.  only problem is the washer at the base. Once that goes, you have a water leak.  Had one for several weeks and just noticed it.  Guess I have to replace the whole unit - cant find the washer for the MOEN.


----------



## bazmanblue (Jun 20, 2008)

If you have children a scald-guard or temperature-limit feature is offered by several makers for single-control faucets. With these, you can remove the handle and adjust the maximum water temperature the faucet will deliver


----------

